# Somali Gangs Battle in Mineapolis



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

https://pjmedia.com/michaelwalsh/somali ... something/

Surprise, surprise. When you import the 3rd world, you GET the 3rd world.



> There's Something about the Somalis...
> 
> Which brings us to Little Mogadishu, in the city soon to be formerly known as Minneapolis, where the good people of Minnesota -- of Scandinavian, German, and Irish stock -- have been busily importing people from perhaps the most culturally alien region of the world, Muslim East Africa, whose charming natives are unlikely to follow the traditional immigrant path outlined above. In Charles Dickens's masterpiece, Bleak House, Mrs. Jellyby ignores her own brood while busily organizing aid to Africa; today's Mrs. Jellybys have instead have brought East Africa to them.
> Sponsored
> ...


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

These people are coming from an area with a culture of crime and instability. They are born into it generation after generation. Their culture is a jungle and it's survival of the fittest. They don't know any other way and even when taken out of that environment they continue to live that way. It's probably very comparable to the PTSD our veterans experience when the get home. If allowed to continue it will passed from generation to generation and only grow worse.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> It's probably very comparable to the PTSD our veterans experience when the get home.


 I think I could fall sleep surrounded by a dozen of our veterans with PTSD even if they all carried weapons. Now these arrogant scumb bags I wouldn't shut an eye if they had no weapons and were handcuffed. The culprit here is our gov, but Lutheran Social Services is complicit. The problem is a bunch of fools in our gov and our churches like the ELCA who are to stupid to help them where they live and rather bring them here so they can corrupt our communities. :******:


----------

